# Frederick_Punter's Lawn Journal



## Frederick_Punter (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello everyone. Major plans for this yard. Currently only have pictures of the front...the back will get some lovin' too. This yard is about 18 months old. Its lumpy and has various problems that I need to fix...some of them my own doing because did some idiotic things before finding the way here and on youtube. Ill be trying to reclaim a bit of lawn from around the garden bed and trees. Lots of thinning around the house. A few weeds and poa, but not terrible. Next year Ill give per-emergent a try. In the garden I am removing a massive layer of old mulch. Also trying to figure out the drip lines the builder put in. Pulled them to try and do some soil amendment for the plants...would really like to add some color there as its currently [read: during the warm months] very bland.

I have a crappy old rotary mower which I hope to replace with a reel mower after I do some leveling this year. Ill be working very hard to get my dirt right. Last soil test had me in the dumps for the most part. Location is north of Dallas, TX in Prosper. Lots of clay. The builders put down a layer of "top soil" for the sod....it was just some crappy sandy mix of some sort....golden brown in color.

The Gorilla Cart is new as of the day I am writing this. If you were ever thinking of getting one, do it. Get the 7 cubic ft. version...you'll be thankful for that space. Model GCG-7

Ive had some really hard times from the fence shade. If anyone has good ideas on how to fix that Im all ears!


----------



## Frederick_Punter (Feb 7, 2021)

Got a bit more work done. Built a sifter with .25 in wire cloth to save as much soil as possible after digging up the old mulch. Was able to retain about 10 cubic feet or so. Filled in and cleaned the edges of the flower bed, which will help me take back some of that space for grass.


----------



## Frederick_Punter (Feb 7, 2021)

My hand was forced a bit with this. Needed to get some repair and leveling done against my back fence / retaining wall. The sprinkler line settled quite a bit. Picked up ~3/4 yard of loamy soil and 1/2 yard of compost. Mixed and sifted through the filter seen in previous posts to get the junk out. Im fairly confident it will do just fine.....


----------



## Frederick_Punter (Feb 7, 2021)

**Back Yard Update**

Looking a bit better. The cooler weather in Prosper, TX has slowed down the growth a bit. Got slammed with with rain last night, which is good. Washed away some soil, which is not so good. The back looks to be greening up a bit faster than the front or side yards.


----------



## Frederick_Punter (Feb 7, 2021)

**Front Yard Update**
Since the grass isn't doing much, did some work in the flower beds. Pretty sure it was Budget Lawns on LT Turf that said the flower beds make the lawn pop. Taking that to heart. Still trying to pull back about 1-1.5 feet for more grass. First 2 pics show the work before the flowers. Pulled about 11 cu. feet of garbage out of there. Old mulch, clay clumps, rocks, and bricks from the builder.





The rain didn't do too much damage. Washed more out in the back than the front. Purple Hart, Dianthus, Coleus, and a Begonia. Couple other things mixed in. Looking forward to seeing this come together.


----------



## Frederick_Punter (Feb 7, 2021)

Been very quiet here and in the yard over the past few weeks. The ups and downs in temps really slowed things down for my lawn. Green, but not really pushing a ton of growth right now....which is fine. The main part of the front is looking OK. Looking forward to the heat after this rain! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Frederick_Punter said:


> ...Pretty sure it was Budget Lawns on LT Turf that said the flower beds make the lawn pop. Taking that to heart...


Nice work! I made sure he saw this. :thumbup:


----------



## Frederick_Punter (Feb 7, 2021)

@Ware

Appreciate it, sir! Once all this rain settles down in Dallas Ill get more progress pictures up.



Ware said:


> Frederick_Punter said:
> 
> 
> > ...Pretty sure it was Budget Lawns on LT Turf that said the flower beds make the lawn pop. Taking that to heart...
> ...


----------



## Frederick_Punter (Feb 7, 2021)

Been some time since I posted in this thread. The spring rains through the Dallas area really put a dent into any lawn care and projects I had planned. These pictures of the flower beds were taken about 15 May 2021. The flowers were really liking the rain! Got a TON of growth, and they are even bigger now. N-ext FloraGreen helped my cause quite a bit.

More lawn pictures to come! Had to do a height reset since Im now able to be out more consistently. The grass looks not so great right now. The rain washed some parts out and drowned a few low lying areas.


----------

